# brute force or prairie



## rockingtrig (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a 2007 brute force 650 kvf650 and need the seat. I order one and didn't fit. I was told the seat I need is similar to a prairie. Checked on eBay and they are pretty cheap. Just don't know what year would fit. If somebody can help in this matter I would greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

X2. I thought all from 05 to 07 were the same. Gonna need one myself pretty soon.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't think the prairie seat will interchange with the brute force seat. Even the SRA brute.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

The SRA and IRS 650's are different. Sounds like you need to make sure you get a seat made for a SRA if that is what your brute 650 is.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All the 650 and 750 irs seats are the same. The 650 sra had the different seat. I also think its different then the Prarie. I have an extra IRS seat in perfect condition.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

You need to order one for your make and model. Your model is a brute force 650SRA so that is what you need. The irs seats won't work. The prairie seat may but I am not sure


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

prairie seat is the same I have 1 on my BF 650 sra,and I have a spare seat hear aswell sent you a PM


----------

